# Final Paycheck (Abandonment)



## thehaydenbiz (Nov 6, 2020)

The reasons for my job abandonment are personal and medical and so for that I won’t get into it.

Anyway, payday is today and normally my paychecks direct deposit at like 11:55pm the previous day but it hasn’t happened. I’m going to call the store in the morning but figured I’d ask here in case anyone knew.

Does the store have my final paycheck, is it mailed to me or am I getting shorted since I was in my 90 days (The last day I worked was October 25th and my end of 90 days was November 15th)?

I am in CO which is an employed-at-will state so legally I am not required to give my final notice nor is Target required to tell me that I’m terminated/fired but I’m not sure if that affects them at all or not or if it affects my paycheck too.


----------



## Fluttervale (Nov 6, 2020)

They probably have a physical check at your store or in the mail.  Usually once you are terminated in the system they have to pay you within 5 days.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 6, 2020)

It is suggest to let target know you have quit. To avoid any issues on getting your w2 in January.


----------

